# Steel Buildings



## KGDPD (Nov 8, 2011)

Anybody know of contractors that sell and put up steel buildings in the Drummond Island area?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I used midwest steel carports and they were great. I think they'll travel anywhere.


www.midweststeelcarports.com


----------



## KGDPD (Nov 8, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> I used midwest steel carports and they were great. I think they'll travel anywhere.
> 
> 
> www.midweststeelcarports.com


Thanks


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

I used Midwest also, they did a great job.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I would want a steep pitch to the roof to shed snow in the winter.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

KGDPD said:


> Anybody know of contractors that sell and put up steel buildings in the Drummond Island area?


I’m just guessing that if you were on Drummond, you know little Chet. Call him. You could buy a kit, he could take care of the rest.


----------



## Jiw275 (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks nice. What are the dimensions of your building?


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

onenationhere said:


> I used Midwest also, they did a great job.
> View attachment 635399
> View attachment 635401
> View attachment 635403
> ...


Exactly what I would like on my land don’t mind me asking price for cement and garage from Midwest? I would appreciate around ball park price thanks


----------



## KGDPD (Nov 8, 2011)

Gamekeeper said:


> I’m just guessing that if you were on Drummond, you know little Chet. Call him. You could buy a kit, he could take care of the rest.


I've never heard of him


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Make sure whomever’s kit you buy that’s it’s rated for a 6’ snow load. A couple winters ago there were collapsed buildings all over the EUP. It might not happen again soon but it will happen again.


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

Jiw275 said:


> Looks nice. What are the dimensions of your building?


Mine is 20x24


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

mofo said:


> Exactly what I would like on my land don’t mind me asking price for cement and garage from Midwest? I would appreciate around ball park price thanks


Midwest doesn't do foundation work, you will have to do that yourself or hire someone. 
They just manufacture the building to your specs and assemble on site.
We did cement and building for right around 13k.
A good portion of that price was the cement work which is crazy expensive for some reason. Couldn't believe some of the quotes we got for the foundation.


----------



## zerbalat (10 mo ago)

onenationhere said:


> Midwest doesn't do foundation work, you will have to do that yourself or hire someone.
> They just manufacture the building to your specs and assemble on site.
> We did cement and building for right around 13k.
> A good portion of that price was the cement work which is crazy expensive for some reason. Couldn't believe some of the quotes we got for the foundation.
> ...


Looks good! Thnks


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Odd bump by a random but I'll take advantage of it. Looks like a lot of people recommend Midwest. Was just looking at something like this on Facebook Marketplace. Thinking about going this way at the house vs stick building my garage. Anything anyone wishes they would have done different?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I went with a slab and then a row of blocks for mine. Posts will rot at some point.


----------

